# possum



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi All,
Can you keep possums as pets in the uk?.Anyone know of any breeders & caresheets?.

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah you can i know viper and vine have them if you search viper and vine online there on there site


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you after possums or opossums? And what species?


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a dark colouration opossum (virginia) i think

Just seen some on viper & vine website.Is this the only place in the uk that sells them?.
Can't belive they are £500+ the wife won't let me have one:whip:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

easy to get here... just stake out the trash cans...:lol2:


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

HABU said:


> easy to get here... just stake out the trash cans...:lol2:


Been to vegas...I can't handle the long plane flights.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

So, a New World marsupial, then? Virginia opossums are still very dear here in the UK... Maybe look into a short tailed opossum? They're lovely critters and not as expensive.


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> So, a New World marsupial, then? Virginia opossums are still very dear here in the UK... Maybe look into a *short tailed opossum*? They're lovely critters and not as expensive.


Just looking,Can you point out a website for me,
Thank you


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Google?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i sure hope possums never get loose and established over there... they'll take over the place... same with *****...


oops!... too late!











Wild raccoon filmed in NE England for the first time.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Be very surprised if Viper and vine do have V.Opossums........hardly any in UK currently.

Dave.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Be very surprised if Viper and vine do have V.Opossums........hardly any in UK currently.
> 
> Dave.


ask them there on this forum and have them as instock on there site so they must be able to source or have them


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Looked on thier site, cannot see any listed, I visit for bugs/other every few weeks, sure Rob wouldve mentioned.......?

Dave


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Looked on thier site, cannot see any listed, I visit for bugs/other every few weeks, sure Rob wouldve mentioned.......?
> 
> Dave


 
Dave they are listed on the Online Shop & not the main shop website - I would imagine they dont have them in stock but maybe have contacts including SR......as they are advertised on his site of late, including hand reared!!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Looked on thier site, cannot see any listed, I visit for bugs/other every few weeks, sure Rob wouldve mentioned.......?
> 
> Dave


 
go on the viper and vine online site they have female virginia possums at 575 i think and also bush tailed

done it for you

http://www.ekmpowershop19.com/ekmps/shops/buriramphur/female-virginia-opposums-3626-p.asp


http://www.ekmpowershop19.com/ekmps/shops/buriramphur/brush-tailed-possums-proven-pairs-3625-p.asp


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok,thanks: victory:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

So it appears.....ta muchly!!:2thumb:
Didnt look at the online site.........

Dave


----------

